# Washer / Dryer - same circuit?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Needs to be a 20 amp circuit and can only serve receptacle outlets in the laundry room/area (no lights on the circuit).

Washer and gas dryer can use the circuit.


----------



## Mikey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Needs to be a 20 amp circuit and can only serve receptacle outlets in the laundry room/area (no lights on the circuit).
> 
> Washer and gas dryer can use the circuit.


thanks, i will install a dedicated 20amp


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Add gfi protection if within 6' of a sink.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Mikey1 said:


> thanks, i will install a dedicated 20amp


Needs to be 12ga wire. Pretty sure.


----------



## Mikey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Needs to be a 20 amp circuit and can only serve receptacle outlets in the laundry room/area (no lights on the circuit).
> 
> Washer and gas dryer can use the circuit.


why does it need to be 20 amp?

these appliances do not draw all that much


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Mikey1 said:


> why does it need to be 20 amp?
> 
> these appliances do not draw all that much



Manufacturers make more money when they sell you the bigger wire:thumbup:

I don't get the purpose of 20A receptacles in a house, I have never seen a appliance for a house that has 20A cord end on it.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mikey1 said:


> why does it need to be 20 amp?
> 
> these appliances do not draw all that much



This.


> NEC 210.11(C)(2)Laundry Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one additional 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by 210.52(F). This circuit shall have no other outlets.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

It does not need to be a 20 amp receptacle if a duplex is used.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jim Port said:


> It does not need to be a 20 amp receptacle if a duplex is used.


Good catch. 20 amp circuit with either a 15 or 20 amp duplex receptacle.


----------



## Mikey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks for all the replies,

so a dedicated 15 amp circuit is fine for a washer and gas dryer?

they will be the only items using the circuit


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Mikey1 said:


> thanks for all the replies,
> 
> so a* dedicated 15 amp circuit* is fine for a washer and gas dryer?
> 
> they will be the only items using the circuit


Not what was said. You need a dedicated *20 amp circuit* (with #12 cable) and you can have a 15 or 2 amp duplex receptacle.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Mikey1 said:


> thanks for all the replies,
> 
> so a dedicated 15 amp circuit is fine for a washer and gas dryer?
> 
> they will be the only items using the circuit


No. Read again. 20 amp circuit required but the receptical can be rated at 15 amp.


----------



## Mikey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

so i should go with #12 and 20 amp breaker?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You need both the #12 and 20 amp breaker.


----------



## Mikey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jim Port said:


> You need both the #12 and 20 amp breaker.


thanks


----------

